# How long should you stay on a cycle and how long should you come off for?



## Big O (Aug 31, 2015)

What do you people think about the lengths of cycles? And how long to come off for? Also what is the best way to maintain once you come off?


----------



## Milo (Aug 31, 2015)

12 weeks is always a safe bet. Also a good idea to stay off for at least the amount of time you were on. Best way to maintain is having a heavy PCT and eating your ass off. Faster recovery means more gains kept.


----------



## Beedeezy (Aug 31, 2015)

Depends on what you are running on your cycle. Some compounds require a longer cycle.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 31, 2015)

The old addage is time on plus pct equals time off. 

As far as maintaining gains you need to keep cals up even though you don't want to and lift HEAVY. Heavy weight forces the body to maintain its adaptation.


----------



## Big O (Aug 31, 2015)

Milo said:


> 12 weeks is always a safe bet. Also a good idea to stay off for at least the amount of time you were on. Best way to maintain is having a heavy PCT and eating your ass off. Faster recovery means more gains kept.



I feel like 12 weeks isn't even enough to even peak on a cycle. I usually do 6 month cycles.


----------



## bvs (Aug 31, 2015)

6 month cycles!? what does your bloodwork come back looking like?


----------



## wallyd (Aug 31, 2015)

Rule of thumb is time on equals time off but the esters are going to make a difference on that. 

If running eq I would say 16-20 weeks is not over doing it but other aas are going to determine the length of time you should be on.


----------



## snake (Aug 31, 2015)

I'll take this one!


----------



## snake (Aug 31, 2015)

Big O said:


> I feel like 12 weeks isn't even enough to even peak on a cycle. I usually do 6 month cycles.



So you asked about time on and time off but previously ran several cycles for 6 months. Do I have that right?

Here's the answer you are looking for; 6 months on, 2 months off. That is what you wanted to hear, right?


----------



## mickems (Aug 31, 2015)

Big O said:


> I feel like 12 weeks isn't even enough to even peak on a cycle. I usually do 6 month cycles.



why don't you just run the cycle until all your gear is gone? dude, 6 months is a loooooong time. that means more chances to fokk yourself up.


----------



## bsw5 (Aug 31, 2015)

From reading some of your post it sounds like you have some studying to do...


----------



## Big O (Aug 31, 2015)

I play a lot of ball and I like it to be in my system all season. The season is coming to an end now. That's why my cycles are so long.


----------



## Big O (Aug 31, 2015)

mickems said:


> why don't you just run the cycle until all your gear is gone? dude, 6 months is a loooooong time. that means more chances to fokk yourself up.



If I ran my cycle till all my gear was gone I would never come off. Lol, I'm pretty well stacked up.


----------



## Big O (Aug 31, 2015)

snake said:


> So you asked about time on and time off but previously ran several cycles for 6 months. Do I have that right?
> 
> Here's the answer you are looking for; 6 months on, 2 months off. That is what you wanted to hear, right?[/QUOTE
> I want to hear what k should do.


----------



## Big O (Aug 31, 2015)

snake said:


> So you asked about time on and time off but previously ran several cycles for 6 months. Do I have that right?
> 
> Here's the answer you are looking for; 6 months on, 2 months off. That is what you wanted to hear, right?



I want to hear what I should do. Usually my dr. Just gives me some clomid and says " here take these" . Is there a better way to come off then just clomid or should I just do what the dr, says. 
  Would I get better results on shorter cycles? 
That's why I'm on the forum to get some help. Fill me in please


----------



## Pinkbear (Aug 31, 2015)

Having done a 20+ week cycle I highly do not reccommend it unless you plan on going trt 

I would say 16 week max


----------



## tunafisherman (Aug 31, 2015)

12 weeks is what I consider normal.  And as others have said time on plus PCT = time off.

There is a thread around here somewhere about 8 week cycles, but I haven't (nor will I likely) try it.

If I run a test/tren cycle I typically will do 14-16 weeks, with the first week (or 2) and last week (or 2) being test only.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 31, 2015)

Big O said:


> What do you people think about the lengths of cycles? And how long to come off for? Also what is the best way to maintain once you come off?



https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/4956-1-year-3-cycles-repeat


----------



## Jonny5 (Aug 31, 2015)

Glad ur posting these questions man. I'm new & can't wait to post similar questions. However, variety of gear is limited here in new beige'


----------



## snake (Sep 1, 2015)

Big O said:


> I want to hear what I should do. Usually my dr. Just gives me some clomid and says " here take these" . Is there a better way to come off then just clomid or should I just do what the dr, says.
> Would I get better results on shorter cycles?
> That's why I'm on the forum to get some help. Fill me in please



If you like a long cycle, pick those AAS that fit the bill and avoid orals. 16 weeks is nice; not too long but long enough for the gear to see a lot of training and a good diet. I'm not saying 6 months is too long but your doses need to be low; maybe too low for any gains if you're still considering your health in the long run. 

If you're playing sports, find the gear that is friendly to your sport. Some gear will help your game, some will just kill it. You still need to peak in any sport so reverse engineer it from that time and back it up 16 weeks. As for coming off, time on=time off unless you go TRT.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 1, 2015)

OP, what are your goals? Snake is asking some good questions here: if you're a fighter for example, bulking-up prolly isn't a good idea. 

It would be helpful to know what you're trying to achieve with the gear so we can offer some more specific advice.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 1, 2015)

Jonny5 said:


> Glad ur posting these questions man. I'm new & can't wait to post similar questions. However, variety of gear is limited here in new beige'



Did you pick that name from that short circuit movie?


----------



## Jonny5 (Sep 1, 2015)

Cornelius Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> Did you pick that name from that short circuit movie?



 HA! kinda, it's a nickname of mine. Besides, 'Jonny' was already taken.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 1, 2015)

Jonny5 said:


> HA! kinda, it's a nickname of mine. Besides, 'Jonny' was already taken.









[/url][/IMG]


----------



## deejeff442 (Sep 2, 2015)

My 1st cycle was 12 weeks of just test.did ok on it.the last couple i went 18 weeks.it was winter which is alot longer then 12 weeks.i recovered fine and i am 46 yrs old.before i just started this run my natty test score was 625.so my plan is to do another 18 weeker.600 a week of test and 400 deca


----------

